# Sneak Peak: Brand New BSW d110 Deck-Mounted Sub System



## philip|bsw (Aug 4, 2008)

Sneak Peak: Brand New BSW d110 Deck-Mounted Sub System










As the title says, this is our new deck-mounted sub system. The long-awaited replacement to the d210 system is smaller, lighter, less expensive, and still produces plenty of extremely clean bass.

They are extremely low profile and take up almost no trunk space, have superior sound quality, and the the install is as straight-forward as it gets. With the d110 you won't have to worry about hiding an amp because it has a built it plate amp on the bottom of the enclosure.

*Specs:
Deck-mounted sub enclosure w/ single bsw 10" sub and integrated plate amp.
Dimensions: 36.5" x 5.5" x 12.5"
29lb (Entire subwoofer system, including amp!)*

Applications:

3 Series, E46 coupe/sedan

E36 3 Series coupe/sedan coming soon....


----------



## philip|bsw (Aug 4, 2008)

Really? No questions?


----------



## philip|bsw (Aug 4, 2008)

Bump for being on the verge of completion


----------



## tothpl (Aug 3, 2008)

whats the damage on it? and where exactly does it mount? under the back deck?


----------



## kenomail (Dec 27, 2007)

e92 application?


----------



## boxerj (Aug 29, 2008)

So this subwoofer set is replacing this one:

http://www.bavariansoundwerks.com/product/479/196/BMW-E46-Subwoofer-System-E46-3-Series-M3-Coupe/

What is MSRP? How soon will they be available? I was thinking of purchasing the one in this link at the discount due to the backorder. Should I wait until this one is available?


----------



## philip|bsw (Aug 4, 2008)

boxerj said:


> So this subwoofer set is replacing this one:
> 
> http://www.bavariansoundwerks.com/product/479/196/BMW-E46-Subwoofer-System-E46-3-Series-M3-Coupe/
> 
> What is MSRP? How soon will they be available? I was thinking of purchasing the one in this link at the discount due to the backorder. Should I wait until this one is available?


Exactly. :thumbup:


----------



## philip|bsw (Aug 4, 2008)

kenomail said:


> e92 application?


Not yet. We actually have a floor mounted sub coming out for the e92. It is awesome.


----------



## ntpcrew13 (May 25, 2005)

anything for the e90 as well??


----------



## kenomail (Dec 27, 2007)

philip|bsw said:


> Not yet. We actually have a floor mounted sub coming out for the e92. It is awesome.


Let us know when this is available pls. Will it be compatible with Logic 7?

Timing? I want to get something this fall.

Txs.


----------



## philip|bsw (Aug 4, 2008)

kenomail said:


> Let us know when this is available pls. Will it be compatible with Logic 7?
> 
> Timing? I want to get something this fall.
> 
> Txs.


It will available for purchase very soon. We're actually test-fitting the first one into a 328i Touring this afternoon.


----------



## kenomail (Dec 27, 2007)

philip|bsw said:


> It will available for purchase very soon. We're actually test-fitting the first one into a 328i Touring this afternoon.


Excellent thanks - let me know if you need an early adopter in the field


----------



## mattsbmw530xi (Apr 27, 2008)

What about E60's....


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

The e60 we are working on a solution. It will probably get something resembling the e90 under floor subwoofer.


----------



## philip|bsw (Aug 4, 2008)

Bump for getting close to release... :banana:


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

philip|bsw said:


> Really? No questions?


Cost?


----------



## philip|bsw (Aug 4, 2008)

We don't have a set-in-stone official price yet, but we intent to keep in the neighborhood of $699, which is about $200 less than the system it replaces.


----------



## wolrah (Dec 28, 2007)

How's that release schedule looking? Also, will the enclosure alone be offered like the 12" model or will it be a package only?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

Unfortunately no 12" version.

Release is either this week or next. Waiting to receive them now!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

*BSW d110.e46c BMW Subwoofer System for 3 Series / M3 Coupe 99-06 (E46):

*http://www.bavariansoundwerks.com/product/479/196/BMW-E46-Subwoofer-System-E46-3-Series-M3-Coupe/

*BSW d110.e46s BMW Subwoofer System for 3 Series Sedan 99-05 (E46):*

http://www.bavariansoundwerks.com/product/488/196/BMW-E46-Subwoofer-System-E46-3-Series-Sedan/


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

Items are en route! Don't miss out on the sale once in stock!


----------



## kenomail (Dec 27, 2007)

philip|bsw said:


> Not yet. We actually have a floor mounted sub coming out for the e92. It is awesome.


Phil,

Any update on e92 sub? What will it be named?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

kenomail said:


> Phil,
> 
> Any update on e92 sub? What will it be named?


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=318744

Unfortunately it is not compatible with the 335i. A 335i specific upgrade is coming.


----------



## rashtte (Nov 18, 2011)

I bought one of these for my e36. This was actually the first subwoofer I've ever had in any car I've owned. For a first timer, this was an incredible setup for me. It hit pretty hard and low for 2 straight years, with the settings about 3/4s maxed. One day I noticed the sub sounded a little sloppy. I opened my trunk, and to my surprise, there was a gigantic rip in the cone of my sub. I can't confirm if this was a manufacturing defect or not, as I frequently carried around lots of tools in my trunk, and couldn't resist the occasional corner-exit clutch-kick :angel. With that said though, the sub still hit extremely hard for what it is. If you're looking for something that will rattle/flex windows, this is not the box for you. If you want a decent sound quality subwoofer with a tight punch, that can still make your seats vibrate, then the BSW will probably make you really happy.

There are only a few things I can complain about in regards to this sub. One would be the price of initial purchase, and the price to repair. Both prices are considerably steep, there's no getting around that. $600 is a bit much for the amount of bass you get. 300 watts is considered on the low end, in regards to power when it comes to subwoofers. Many, many other non-vehicle specific setups will put the BSW to shame on paper. I however cannot deny that the BSW is a high quality unit, but for about a 1/3 of that price you can get comparable bass elsewhere.

Will the box be as attractive as the BSW unit? Absolutely not. There is nothing on the planet more attractive that this beauty. In fact, every time I open my trunk, it makes my day to see that beautiful BSW badge illuminated directly under the trunk light (I see what you did there BSW  ).

As far as repair prices go, I called up BSW for a replacement sub, and I was told the cost would be $200 to rebuild my current sub, or $300 for a new one. I was also told that the wait times are usually about the same for either process, since the subs are handmade in-house at their Chicago facility. At $300 just for the speaker, there are many other subs in that price range that will outperform the BSW 10" on paper. None of the aforementioned subwoofers are handmade though.

My final complaint is the placement of the box. Being mounted in the trunk, directly under the rear deck is indeed rather convenient as it saves some trunk space, but it absolutely destroys local resonance at moderate - high listening volumes. What I mean specifically is, with the sub cranked beyond the halfway point, there is an ungodly amount of rattle emitted from the rear deck. I would assume that this rattle is mostly attributed to the sub being physically mounted to the rear deck, as opposed to the problem being commonplace with all aftermarket subwoofers installed in the E36, regardless of firing position and mounting placement, which would point more to a structural issue--perhaps an engineering oversight on BMW's part.

Through countless hours of research here on the forums, and my own personal work and frustrations surrounding many desperate measures to mute this miserable rattle, I have with much regret found the former to be true. Using numerous layers of dynamat-like sound deadening between the sub and mounting area, as well as using the same sound deadening on the deck cover (name?), and also stuffing polyfill (expensive pillow filler) between the deck cover and and the deck itself, has done very little to eliminate this rattle. Removing the subwoofer from the deck mounted position seems to be the only solution to the highly annoying rattle I experienced with the settings cranked. By doing this however, you basically destroy the convenience factor, which is what attracted me to the sub to begin with.

At this point, I have to concede and accept the fact that 300 watts is not enough bass for me, and that if I want a truly epic system, I will have to give up my trunk space in lieu of a traditional subwoofer setup, that sits on the trunk floor. The simple act of using the trunk floor for resonance, instead of the rear deck, provides way more solid surface area to absorb bass vibrations, rather than the hollow beams that make up the small area of the rear deck.

With that out of the way, *a good number of people would be very satisfied with the output of this unit. If you're one of the select few bass maniacs, do not waste your time or money. Even though this system is very high quality, handmade, and extremely attractive, its performance will not completely satisfy you.*

This is an extremely well made piece by BSW. I cannot applaud their craftsmanship, ingenuity, and customer service enough. If you're sitting on the fence about this unit and are not into extreme bass, DO IT! You will not regret your purchase. BSW is a wonderful company that continues to surprise and woe with their expertise and brilliance in sound.

- Rasheed


----------

